# Please help RE: fiber



## 17932 (Feb 19, 2006)

Can someone point me to a primer on fiber? I need help getting started. Here's my dilemma:My (new) doctor doesn't want to help me with IBS until I try fiber for a few weeks. Even though I've been taking immodium for years, that isn't enough to convince him that I need medical attention. However, I know there is more to it then just popping a pill, I've read here about soluable and insoluble, and other important facts. What do I need to know? Thank you for taking the time to read and respond.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

This link should be required reading for everyone with IBS~~ ttp://www....cohm/supplements/sol_fiber1.asp Please give yourself time to try all the diff brands of fiber, and MOST importantly, take enough. Heather advises us to slowly increase the fiber amount, but I found that just gave me more frequent & bulkier diarrhea. When I went straight to the full amount of METAMUCIL(3 T am & before dinner), I only had discomfort the first 2 days. But I didn't mind because I had solid stools. (drink plenty of water during the day)Metamucil is discouraged by Heather, but its the only fiber I've tried so far that helps instead of hurts. But everyone's diff. If you do a search here on fiber, you'll see how diff everyone is!I also take probiotics and natural antibacterials. I've never had to take immodium or any drug. And believe me, when IBS first hit--I had it really, really bad.I like your doctor. I wish there were more like him/her!All the best, T-


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Honestly, the fiber is a good first step! The metamucil was a bit harsh for me, but maybe if I'd stuck with it all would be well. Later I got on Benefiber and it has worked quite well for me. I do One TB three times a day. It helps immensely. Good luck and don't give up too soon!


----------

